# How does the bridge withstand 150Lbs?



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

This has been bugging me for quite some time, how does the bridge not get ripped off the guitar? Is it just glued down, cuz that has to be really strong glue, considering there's upwards of 150Lb's of force on it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The odd bridge has been known to lift.

I really don't think it's just glue. The bridge also has bracing inside the body. I think a small part of the bridge goes into the body and joins up with that internal bracking.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

In addition, the glue used in guitar making is generally stronger than the wood itself.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

oh ok. I was wondering cuz I have an old acoustic, in which the front has actually been warped, but the bridge is still on fine.

:rockon:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

With a pinned bridge, it isn't bearing 150 lbs of UPWARD tension. There is a component that's upward, but it's pretty much balanced by the pressure downward that the strings place on the saddle. 

The soundboard, as a whole, and the neck bear most of the load, and show the effects from time to time. e.g bowed fingerboard, high action, and bellied soundboard on the lower bout.


----------

